# Does boiling milk make it currdle on the surface



## carlaird

Does boiling milk make it currdle on the surface?!?!?!


----------



## oldschool1982

yes. it can same with half and half. Scalded milk (the procedure that brings milk just shy of the boiling point and then is stopped) should not seperate but.... I've seen it happen. And yes, condensed milk is reduced milk but I believe it's process is much different than trying to reduce it like cream on the stove top. You boil milk too vigorously and it will curdle. IMHPO Milk's most useful purpose is to drink yet it can be utilized for soups and sauces if you treat it properly.


----------



## carlaird

http://www3.marthastewart.com/static...kinSouffle.pdf
Im trying to make this recipe
I've been at it for 4hrs I just trashed everthing right out the back door
I'm sick to my stomach of it 
the milk keeps curddling every time I try to boil it! so then I tried not boiling it and added it to the bechmel and it still curddled
IS IT SOPPOUSE TO BE CURRDLING OR SEPERATING LIKE THIS?
IS THAT SAFE TO EAT?


----------



## risque cakes

are you using the "SAME" milk? try going to get some new fresh milk and see if it does anything different.


----------



## carlaird

Yes Its fresh milk 
Is it soppouse to seperate?!


----------



## nowiamone

Did you taste the milk before heating it?

I actually went down stairs, heated a cup of milk with 2 tbls. of chopped fresh ginger, letting it come to a boil and it was fine. So it makes me wonder if your milk was starting to turn sour, heating will force the curdle.

Many years ago, a cup of hot milk with ginger steeped in it was given to young ladies when they had monthly cramps...... just a little trivia for you.


----------



## breton beats

Ok truly I am not trying to be insulting here but are you sure it is the milk curdling and not just the hunks of fresh ginger floating around?

In this recipe the only reason to boil the milk is to steep the ginger to get the flavor into the milk. If you don't want the flavor don't boil it. 

Also make sure you are using whole milk. All recipes usually assume you are using whole milk. Non-fat is basically water with a few milk solids and not really appropriate for cooking.

When you add it to make the bechmal again you have to ask yourself is the milk curdling or is it the lumps from adding it to the flour and butter (which are fine they will work themselves out)

Actual curdling requires an acid. (Or rennet for cheese makers). It happens on a molecular level when the Ph balance gets out of whack, like when it sits in the fridge too long or you dump lemon juice into it. (So also make sure you aren't adding an acid to the milk). If you suspect that it is the ginger(no reason it should be) then just boil the milk and pour it over the grated ginger.

If you are still having problems try again. I have been cooking/baking for many years. And I am as absentminded as the day is long. I have long lost count of the number of milks I have overboiled onto the stove. Yet I have never seen it curdle just in the heating process.

If all else fails go down to your local coffeeshop and ask for a Ginger steamed milk and use that. The milk doesn't have to be hot to add to the sauce.

Best wishes.


----------



## andyg

If milk has acid in it, heating it makes it curdle much faster, if not immediately.


----------



## carlaird

I did manage to do it!
by heating the milk slowly and chopping the ginger bigger and using less
but YES it did currdle
all of a sudden it took on a seperated lok and a became a thick fatty yellow ugly mixture!
BUT I DID IT THANKS TO OLDSCHOOL!!!


----------

